
Cluster version of VictoriaMetrics – horizontally scalable time series database - valyala
https://github.com/VictoriaMetrics/VictoriaMetrics/blob/cluster/README.md
======
valyala
While there are many similar clustered open source TSDB solutions on the
market - Thanos, Cortex, M3DB - VictoriaMetrics cluster provides the following
benefits comparing to these solutions:

\- It is optimized for ease of use.

\- It is self-contained and doesn't require any third-party components.

\- It is optimized for performance and for low resource consumption.

\- Its architecture decouples ingestion path from query path, so they don't
interfere with each other.

~~~
valyala
VictoriaMetrics cluster has slightly lower performance numbers comparing to
single-node version because of network overhead for RPC communications between
cluster components. Some numbers for VictoriaMetrics cluster:

\- Ingestion speed is more than 100K data points per second per CPU core.

\- Query scan speed - up to 50 millions of data points per second per CPU
core.

\- Each data point from production data requires less than a byte of disk
space.

Both ingestion speed and query scan speed scales linearly with the number of
available CPU cores and the number of individual nodes in the cluster.

